# Skeeters are horrible here....



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure where to put this but I asked one of the mods (who is in Indiana) what he used for skeeters around the house. He recommended a 'Stinger' mosquito killer.

I had the wife pick up 2 at Wallyworld the other day and, they work. Every morning thousands are BBQ'd on the grids in the unit. I have to hose it off daily and around the house, you can actually go outside without giving a 'pint'.

Still carry my DEET in the tractor and the Thermacell.

Got the ones with the photo electric eyes (auto on and off) and the colored LED's with the bait lure and the white UV tubes.

Skeeters love 'em. So do I.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually fire up the leaf blower every morning and just let it idle, that's enough air to blow the grid off without sending the unit into the next county.

Glad it's working for yah.

The scent packs really help too, after a little more than three weeks you'll notice the grid isn't as full of fried skeeters, change the scent pack and the next morning they'll be three deep on it again.

The wife takes a paper plate, holds it under the unit and taps the housing, feeds the barbecued skeeters to a couple of her Betta.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For anybody else that's interested, its a Stinger BK500. The regular ones don't kill skeeters like this one does, just look for the box with the "5 in 1 Mosquito Kill System" on it.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks again. It seems we are 'hatching' them by the millions lately. Amy got extra bulbs and scent packs with them. Those scent packs sure have an odd smell but the whole thing works just like you describe.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't had to change any bulbs yet, this is the second year. However several manufacturers of bug zappers all claim the bulbs loose effectiveness after one year, of course all those manufacturers also want you to buy you're replacement bulbs from them&#8230;.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is what I find every morning, fire up the leaf blower and clean the nasty little buggers off.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I l,ook at it this way... The more cremated on the zapper, the less are biting me. Terrible year for skeeters.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Found out something intertesting. The black light tube that fits the BK series, also fits the earlier series Stingers that take the regular (brighter bulbs). That allows the older units (we have one of those too), to upgrtade to the black light and attract more skeeters....

I replaced my old tube in my 5 year old Stinger last night with a black light tube and between both units, it was quite noisy as they 'munched' skeeters all night long.

The only drawback I see is the older unit don't have the kill grid power the BK500 has. Takes a bit longer to roast a Junebug.

The skeeter population is falling and thats good. I'm tired of getting bitten constantly.


----------

